# Flight Simulator X installing



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm from Holland. I couldn't get support from Microsoft without paying 80 bucks:normal: so I registred to this forum hoping someone here could help me.

I bought my FSX Gold Edition a few years ago for almost 50 euros. I could run it normally on the family pc but now I have my own notebook and it won't install.
Every time I try to install the game it installs to almost the part where you need disc 2 and then the install freezes, always at exact the same file. After a while I get an error message saying that one or another file could not be found, make sure the file exists and that you can access it, blahblahblah. Then I get an FSX Install screen saying that the install was interrupted and that nothing has been changed to my computer and I have to close the install process.

My computer is:
ASUS X53s, Windows 7 Home Premium, bought one month ago

Hope you can help me!
Bye:smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First go to You Gamers and use the Game-0-Meter lets make sure the specs of the laptop will run the game.

Check the disk for any scratches or smudges on the data side.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, I just cleaned the disc and now i'm fully able to play again 
But now I was just flying a mission, and then 'a fatal error occured', and then 'restarting microsoft flight simulator' and then 'a fatal error occured' so it won't start again. I restarted my computer and I tried to start Flight Simulator but it couldn't start........


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any error codes associated with the error?

Recheck the disk for any scratches.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

When the error happens again, and you see the error window. If it is not automatically restarting FSX, look in the bottom left of the error window. There should be a button that says Show Details. Go about 5 or 6 down and look for the entry "Fault Module:", What is it reporting there?

If it just keeps crashing, it is most likely drivers, C++ Redist and your .NET Framework. Make sure that ALL of these are up to date.

Lastly, some of the menu windows require Flash, so head over to Adobe and make sure you have the latest from them.

Let us know....


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ay, thanks for the quick replies and helpful comments! I will do that. There are some small scratches on the disc but they never were a problem in the 3 years that i have the game.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried to start it again, and the same message appeared, no error codes, no details button/link thing. It's Dutch but it says something like:
Microsoft® Flight Simulator X doesn't work anymore.
An error occured and the program doesn't work right anymore. The program will be closed and a message will be shown when there is a solution available.
button: <<CLOSE PROGRAM>>
that's all i get.

I did install some mod-like things, just some freeware add-on aircraft, all from Simviation Freeware Addons for PC Flight Simulator. Flight Simulator X, FS2004 - Tens of Thousands of free high quality add-ons for Microsoft's Flight Simulator series and other PC Flight Simulators! Quality Freeware Add-ons and support!, so i think there's nothing wrong with that.

Only for those who are familiar with FSX: Another problem with FSX is when I try to add new textures to it, You have to change the aircraft.cfg file in the simobjects>airplanes>plane for the textuers folder, right? I copy and paste the needed text for the texture, I change the 'xx' for the needed numbers, and when i try to save it, it should just save so i can close it. but a 'save as' window appears and i have to type in a name of the file. that's aircraft.cfg of course, and then i try to save it, 'aircraft.cfg already exists in this folder. do you want to overwrite it?' (no of course not i just want to change it but i have no choice) 'yes' 'access denied' and then i can do nothing else.

This is..... A long post. too long.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

If this is happening when you start FSX, try moving your logbook, out of the "Flight Simulator X Files" folder, in your Documents. If this got corrupt, it will not let FSX start up.

When you install new textures, FSX *needs* to be closed. If when you try to save the aircraft.cfg, and FSX is not running, and it still won't let you save, then you need to take Ownership of the whole FSX Folder and all files.

You can do so be right clicking the "Microsoft Flight Simulator X" folder and choosing "Properties". Then select the "Security" tab. On this screen you'll see an "Advanced button. Click that. Then click on the "Owner" tab, then the "Edit" button.

You'll then see two sections, one is "Current owner", and the second is "Change owner to:". Here you'll select your name. Then click Apply. There will be several more windows that popup, just click "Ok" on all of them.

When that finishes, try to edit the files again...


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, thanks for help, but I tried everything but it didn't help. I moved the Logbook.BIN file to the desktop, and it didn't work. I checked the simobjects folder too for freeware planes that could be a problem, but there were none. And the owner edit didn't help for the textures....... I could send Print Screens if that is helpful...
I really don't know why FSX has so many problems now..


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

It may need to be repaired. UNINSTALL Acceleration/SP2, whichever you have. The repair function *will not* work with them. Then select FSX, and choose repair. Once that is done, and I suggest you go make some tea or something, because it could be awhile, re-install Acceleration/SP2.

Also note - that if you have Acceleration, DO NOT install SP2; or the other way around.

Try that before the screenies... :wink:


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay I deleted Acceleration (without even noticing it ) and now Fsx is working again, i didn't even repair it. i've had trouble before with acceleration. I'll try to install it again when i'm home.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

....But I still can't save the aircraft.cfg file


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good to hear! :tongue:

Acceleration can be a pain in the cheeks, if it is not installed correctly. What I recommend is to go to FSInsider and download FSX SP1. You *ONLY* need SP1, as SP1a is for the SDK fro FSX.

To install SP1 properly, make sure you are an Administrator, disable any Anti-virus and reboot when the installation is complete. Then proceed with the normal Acceleration install.

Good Luck! :wink:


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

uh oh, i noticed that the textures still can't be changed, but that this problem only happens with default aircraft. also suddenly my a346 has no body anymore :S and so my an-225. i am downloading sp1 now.


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fsinsider>SP1 Download>Download>Insert Disk 1>Error 1321. The installer has insufficient privileges to modify the file C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft games\Microsoft Flight SImulator X\fsx.exe.......


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run the fsx.exe as a administrator. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay, i downloaded SP1, then installed Acceleration, activated it, that same ''fatal error'' as before occurs ): i'm going to delete acceleration again so i can run fsx


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

daaf97 said:


> Okay, i downloaded SP1, then installed Acceleration, activated it, that same ''fatal error'' as before occurs ): i'm going to delete acceleration again so i can run fsx


I believe we have found the problem. It is because SP1 is not installing, thus Acceleration is not completing correctly.

He is what you need to do. Go to your control panel, and select User Accounts. TURN OFF *U*ser *A*ccount *C*ontrol (UAC). Just move the slider all the way down. Restart your computer. Right click the SP1 setup.exe and choose "Run as administrator". When this finishes, reboot.

Now go to the Acceleration setup.exe, again right click it and choose "Run as administrator". Reboot. Now go back to your User Accounts in the control panel, and turn UAC back on. Reboot.

To be able to modify, the files in the folder, you will need to take ownership of the entire FSX folder, including all sub-folders and files. This way you can modify what you need, however we will cover that when you get the simulator installed correctly....


----------



## daaf97 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sill dont work....
Maybe i rebooted wrong?
How do you reboot exactly?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reboot is simply turning the PC off and restarting, that totally off not sleep or hibernation.


----------



## SAMULHIM (Feb 20, 2011)

daaf97 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm from Holland. I couldn't get support from Microsoft without paying 80 bucks:normal: so I registred to this forum hoping someone here could help me.
> 
> I bought my FSX Gold Edition a few years ago for almost 50 euros. I could run it normally on the family pc but now I have my own notebook and it won't install.
> ...


Hi Daaf,

I bought the same and installed it on my high power machine with dual processors, dual high end graphics cards with their own memory, high system memory, and still the simulator hangs during flights. This is a software issue not a computer system issue, as all the people I know who have it have stopped using it due to the hangs (freeze) issue (the simulator freeze with error code and th simulator restarts again. Anyway, I found out later that a another company have bought the MS FS X from MS and I hope they fixed the isssue and they are selling it now. So we lost all the money we paid on MS FS X unfortuntly. If I was living in the USA I would file a court case, but I can not do it from where I am living. I will find it the compnay name who bought the MS FS X and post it here. Additionally, there is a software called virtualpilot3d from the US, DO NO BUY IT, since you have to install the world maps in sections one by one and their instruction of install them as not clear, and you do not get support from them on that aspect, and you also as well as have to install the airports and airplanes one by one almost. I do not understand why they did not package it all in one installation. What amaze me is the number of FS that what is put out in the Apple and Androio shops, which some of them are amazing and easy to use.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

can I recommend purchasing FSX on Steam? I had these issues and more and since I bought it on steam it has been as solid as a rock.


----------

